# Stealth Tail Lights



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

does anyone know how to smoke the back tail lights/? I've seen it on a sentra last night and it had the clear lens as the turning signal, it looked real nice!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

they sell a tint spray called "nite shades"... my boy [redacted] bought a can and it was about $12. u spray it till u get ur desired tint.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

yeah, I used a few coats of Testor's model transparrent candy aple red paint with the backup light taped over, then untaped the backup light and put a couple coats of VANS black out spray from nopi (like 25 bux  ) on top of the red, then put some clearcoat. Looks pretty good, i got a pic of it on my page, we did my friends tail lights on his 86 corolla GTS, but we did his alot darker than mine, they also look kick ass.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

like mine?












what u saw were prolly the se-l tail lights with the red part smoked........let me know if u have any questions on how to do them


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

that looks neat...where did you go to get the trunk panel painted? how much was it?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dfalcon02 said:


> *that looks neat...where did you go to get the trunk panel painted? how much was it? *



i took it off and a shop painted it for me...it was 40$ but i supplied the paint from some leftover i had when i got my wing painted


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

are these street legal though, the last thing i need is to be pulled over for my lights, thats such a bullhsit ticket


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> *are these street legal though, the last thing i need is to be pulled over for my lights, thats such a bullhsit ticket *



dude, i live in cali where the cops can/are dicks about anything.....have had them for about 2 months, havent been pulled over yet. i was pulled over at night for a different reason, the lights werent a factor tho.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey AJ , those lights look tight as hell! Where can i get this type of paint???


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

AjRaceR805, i was looking at your webpage at cardomain, What happened with your left front wheel???


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im2kwik4u said:


> *AjRaceR805, i was looking at your webpage at cardomain, What happened with your left front wheel??? *


lets just say rain+downhill onramp to freeway+curb=not good 

PM and i'll tell u how to do the tails


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

anyone know how legal these are in NY?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

97gxe said:


> *anyone know how legal these are in NY? *



not sure, i know they must not be legal in CA, but i took a risk because i like the way they look


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

go to www.summitracing.com
if you want a can of the night shades tint it works nice on my 1991 nissan sentra ser


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jaySER34 said:


> *go to www.summitracing.com
> if you want a can of the night shades tint it works nice on my 1991 nissan sentra ser *


got pics of your ride?


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

not yet but soon ill let u know


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

hey ajracer what process did u go through to spray the tint? did you cut out the headlight on a sheet of cardboard and spray or take it out??


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

You guys are doing it all wrong. You do not want to spray it on. It is best to apply with a brush. Go purchase "Pactra" Racing Finish Acryl in the color Trans. Smoke. Apply two coats w/ a brush and then put a couple coats of clear coat on. Looks amazing. Its not straight up black...you can still see the red, amber, and reverse lights.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *dude, i live in cali where the cops can/are dicks about anything.....have had them for about 2 months, havent been pulled over yet. i was pulled over at night for a different reason, the lights werent a factor tho. *


What to update this post AJ? lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *What to update this post AJ? lol *


lol, ya i'll update.....the smoked tails are hella illegal in CA. a sherriff told me this because they need to be reflective, i didnt get cited tho


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

Mr.Barrie said:


> You guys are doing it all wrong. You do not want to spray it on. It is best to apply with a brush. Go purchase "Pactra" Racing Finish Acryl in the color Trans. Smoke. Apply two coats w/ a brush and then put a couple coats of clear coat on. Looks amazing. Its not straight up black...you can still see the red, amber, and reverse lights.


It doesn't leave brush strokes?... Kinda similar to G2 (caliper paint)?...


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone know a good clear coat paint to spray over the taillights after I smoke them?...


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

I finished smoking my front and side indicators. I used "Nite Shades" and a gloss clear coat from "Dupli-Color"... I think they came out great... The smoke job is even as can be, and the gloss clearcoat makes it look very clean and professional...

Check it out...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

I finished smoking my taillights (well, HALF smoking actually)... Here's a little step by step...

First I masked off everything but the amber and clear section of the taillights, and sprayed them with "Nite Shades" by VHT:

















Then I unmasked the red portion and sprayed a high gloss clear coat over the whole taillight:









Then I unmasked everything, and removed the "SE" from the right rear... Shizzam!!!, a clean new look:

























The clear coat spattered a bit (stupid faulty spray can), but after a little wet sanding, it's nice and smooth... All in all, I think it turned out really good...


----------



## andys (Nov 23, 2004)

*Smoke Film - Easy to Install and Remove*



im2kwik4u said:


> does anyone know how to smoke the back tail lights/? I've seen it on a sentra last night and it had the clear lens as the turning signal, it looked real nice!


I carry this new smoke film that can be installed on the tail light and trimed to the shape. It looks 100 times better then the spary and it can be removed in less then 5 minutes without any damge to tail lights.

I carry the precut kit for the 350Z. This one does not need any triming.
http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=17454&cat=863&page=1

But for all other cars you can get the cut to fit sheet. To view more info go to http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=17057&cat=496&page=1

Here are some pics of cars with the smoke tail lights & headlights that I have done. http://www.stickercity.com/photo/index.php


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^how much does a kit like that cost


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

andys said:


> I carry this new smoke film that can be installed on the tail light and trimed to the shape. It looks 100 times better then the spary and it can be removed in less then 5 minutes without any damge to tail lights.
> 
> I carry the precut kit for the 350Z. This one does not need any triming.
> http://www.stickercity.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=17454&cat=863&page=1
> ...



It looks good... However, I didn't want my taillights to be that dark... I just wanted a subtle look... If you know how to use a spray can (graph artist here) you can get very professional results with the spray, especially if your willing to do some wetsanding... I sprayed a high gloss clear coat over the Nite Shades, and it gave it back the OEM gloss... It's just not for everyone.. You need to have a good eye and a steady hand...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont think they are THAT dark. THey look ok, however personaly i like them darker that that.


----------

